# Budding Parvis, yay!!!



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

This is Fumi's Delight x malipoense.
I bought it about three years ago as a small seedling and it grew very well making a sheath in just under one year under my care.
The sheath sat low for many months (8??) and turned brown.
It quickly started to work on a new growth which made a sheath last summer.
The same thing happened, but the plant already had been developing a new growth at the same time, which is its third growth that is now in high bud.
I'm hopeful this time although anything can go wrong until it finally opens up.

Just a beautiful plant regardless!







Fumi's Delight x delenatii.

I've had this as a bs plant for about two years. It is a small plant, so I'm glad it is spiking now. Pretty much Armeni White lookalike I expect. 






Hangianum x delenatii

It's a twin!  I'm really looking forward to this one!!! 
The leaves used to be very dark green, but it now looks like my Mem. Larry Heuer. better not lose the tag. lol






Hangianum x leucochilum

I got this as a small seedling three years ago at a local show. quite expensive but I was inspired by pictures from Japan.
hope it will be similar to what I imagine it would be! 






A little bit on the culture.

The first two have been growing by the south window with sheer curtain drawn. 
The latter two used to be in the same location but were moved to T8 light set up about one year ago.

Orchiata, perlite, stone chips, charcoal for the first two.
Coconut husk chips, perlite, stone chips, charcoal for the third one, clay balls (50%) and bark and moss for the last one.
I didn't do this variation intentionally. I just grabbed whatever I had at the time.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice, keep us posted.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice healthy plants! Can't wait to see Emma [email protected]


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 24, 2017)

Hope you have good results.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice choices. I'm particularly interested in the hang x leuco flower. Don't forget to post them again please!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sure!


----------

